# Probleme mit Brenner



## Gunnitarrist (27. Juni 2002)

hi @all

hab mir letzte woche n brenner geholt (Traxdata 40xcdr, 12xcdrw, 48xread)...einbau alles super...schnelle brennerei usw...
heute fahr ich mein windows hoch will brennen (nero5.5.8.2) und da bietet er mir als max. geschwindigkeit 24x ..uaahh....
nach neustart waren es dann immerhin 32x....*staun

hat jemand eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?

gruss


----------



## eViLaSh (27. Juni 2002)

hast du beide male den selben rohling nutzen wollen ?

und hat dein brenner burnproof ?

vielleicht war irgendwie der buffer voll, das er keinen buffer underrun riskieren wollte ... aber solang es jetz wieder geht


----------



## Gunnitarrist (27. Juni 2002)

hi, da haben wir usn wohl missverstanden
ich meine...der zeigt beim nichtsmachen schon allein 24x an..
ja der brenner hat burnproof...
mir gehts darum obich n neuen aspi-treiber brauche oder so


----------



## eViLaSh (27. Juni 2002)

war nero bei dem brenner dabei ?

das hängt vielleicht auch damit zusammen, was du brennen willst,
wenn ich zB eine musik cd brenne kann ich die nur mit 20x auslesen. das liegt aber dann am cd-rom laufwerk.

aber bei mir zeigt nero immer die max. geschwindigkeit meines brenners an, egal ob der die dann so schnell brennt oder nicht 

ich weiss aber von einem kumpel das nero bei ihm die geschwindigkeit den rohlingen anpasst...

also ich kann dir dann warscheinlich leider nicht weiter helfen, aber du kannst es ja mal mit neuen treibern probieren, schadet ja nie 

ich musste auch erst neue treiber installieren, weil er immer nur mit 12x gelesen und gebrannt hat  

danach ging alles einwandfrei...


----------

